# Automatic Product Photography



## snoke (Dec 7, 2019)

Travel in Australia, find "Canon Experience Center". Canon Camera store! https://www.canon.com.au/experience-store All normal Canon cameras and lenses.

Then big guy for products. Robot arm photograph anything for advertizing. Unique. Can't find on web, only in store. Never see it before.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2019)

Kuka makes Robotic arms. this looks like the integration of a robotic arm with a camera and turntable with the photos stored on Amazon AWS, thats implied by the name on the device. 

It might be custom made for Amazon, they are always looking for ways to automate photography of the huge number of products they sell. The number photographed each day must be beyond belief, there are billions of products in their catalog.









industrial intelligence 4.0_beyond automation | KUKA AG


KUKA is one of the world’s leading suppliers of intelligent robotics, plant and systems engineering and is driving digitization in industry.




www.kuka.com


----------

